# Trying & Learning Ubuntu. My Query Thread



## narangz (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi guys!
Well I am trying ubuntu & kubuntu. I must say its a great experience. I'll use this thread for my queries. I've used Red Hat a little bit sometime back & learned its commands but you may consider me a linux n00b & please don't laugh at my questions.  

Right now I am using Live CDs as my desktop HDD is gone for replacement.

Here start my queries:
1. The fonts aren't that clear. I mean they appear like smudged on the LCD screen. There's isn't any LCD problem as Vista runs fine. Do I need to tweak some font settings? I've read & heard Linux has bad fonts & font rendering problems. So please help

2. How can I make my desktop like this:
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/4690/myubuntuvl6.png
Its posted by MetalHeadGautham. How can I install/use these gadgets like clock etc?


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 5, 2008)

try this


----------



## Rahim (Feb 5, 2008)

Narang welcome to Linux world 
You can use gdesklets for the widgets(clocks, etc)
Open Synaptic Manager( Systems>Administration>Synaptic) and search for gdesklets and install it. Use the link given byCadCrazy,

Regarding your second query about fonts, I have no problems with it, maybe in the Live CD mode the fonts are too big, you can change the resolution to rectify it.
Just be patience and i am sure you will love Ubuntu.


----------



## narangz (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies- Cad & Rahim.
I would do the customizations when I get the HDD back. 
The fonts aren't big & resolution is perfect but they appear smudged.

EDIT- I enabled subpixel smoothing(LCD). But that didnt help either.

EDIT 2- I changed Font DPI & it helped. Its 90 DPI now. But still a little bit of problem is there.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

This font problem was there when i installed linux... But its fine now after installing the graphics driver... Did you install your graphics driver??
Try this - System > Preferences > Appearance and there goto the fonts tab and choose the ones which are suitable for you...


----------



## narangz (Feb 5, 2008)

^^Can only install drivers after i install ubuntu i guess.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 5, 2008)

Not really, you can install drivers on a live cd.
Only thing is you gotta do it every time you boot, as changes wont be saved from a live-cd.


----------



## narangz (Feb 5, 2008)

But then it asks for reboot.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^press CTRL+ALT+BKSPC Then  and again wait for auto-login


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah restarting X should do it,
but its a pain to install the drivers and restarting X every time.


----------



## narangz (Feb 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^press CTRL+ALT+BKSPC Then  and again wait for auto-login



After pressing ctrl+alt+bkspc i was presented with a dialog box to choose my display type & driver. After selecting it just gave an error msg in terminal like thingy & the system just hung there. Don't exactly remember the error msg. Anyway I'll check it after I install ubuntu. I am desperate to install it but I dont know when I'll get my HDD back from Seagate. It's already 7 days


----------



## narangz (Feb 6, 2008)

Guys I have installed ubuntu 64bit on my AMD 64 X2 based system. Motherboard is ASUS M2NPV-MX. The mobo has NVIDIA 6150 Graphics. I am having problem with graphics. The screen is not centered even after I have set same resolution & refresh rate as Vista. When I go to:
System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
Now when I click Normal or extra it asks me to enable NVIDIA graphics. After I click Enable it displays an error message:
"The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled."

In System->Administration->Screen & Graphics
The monitor is Generic 1400* 1050(Its LG 17" CRT) Resolution I have selected is 1024*768 at 85Hz
Under Graphics Card its NVIDIA Geforce 6 Series(It was selected by default)

Now please help!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^whats ur monitor model?get its horizontal and vertical freq .

also,ur /etc/apt/sources.list is not enabled.
press alt+f2 to get run dialog:
run:

```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
now make sure ur sources.list is the same with "#" removed from repositories.

```
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
#Repository List based on standard gutsy with many extra packages
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
#  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key URL use (replace URL with the key address):
#
#  wget -q URL -O- | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key file use (replace FILE with the key file):
#
#  sudo apt-key add FILE

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```
after editing,save,exit.
now *make sure ur connected to internet in Ubuntu*
open a terminal(in menu Applications>Accsrs>terminal) 
and run:

```
sudo apt-get update
```
now,open the synaptic manager(system>admin menu).
and u can upgrade ur packages if u have lot of bw left.

go to system>preferences>restricted driver..
and enable "nvidia" when internet is connected.

after finishing.u need to edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to use "nvidia" driver.
u can do it by running in a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select "nvidia" as driver.give ur monitors Hor and vert freq if display is not detected.
post ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf here.I can edit to work it with nvidia cards.


----------



## narangz (Feb 7, 2008)

Whoa! So much to do. I'll try it & tell ya. My monitor is LG StudioWorks 700S. From where can I get horizontal & vertical frequency?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 7, 2008)

@Prakash
Dude,the guy's a newbie.
How abt givin him easier instructions? 

@Narangz,
Dude,do this instead.
Open up Synaptic and enable the universe,multiverse and restricted repositories.
Then use the reload button in synaptic.
That done, Open up restricted drivers from System>Administration.
There tick the driver to install i.e Nvidia.
Here's a detailed post on how to install drivers, with screenshots.
*www.michaellarabel.com/index.php?k=blog&i=114
And as for the frequencies,you should find them with the manual that came with the monitor.

Regards,
ray


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 7, 2008)

I have virus on my PC which I presume has been removed but I want to double check. Some people here suggested that I run a Linux CD like Knoppix but since I dont have it can I use Kubuntu. The main purpose is to locate some files and delete them from my HDD. Can I use the Kubuntu Cd that I have for this purpose? I ran the kubuntu CD but I'm not able to make out which application I need to access my folders/directories on HDD. I have used some application called Dolphin which looks like Windows Explorer but the directories are different like /etc /bin etc. There was also one application called Terminal which resembled commmand prompt but instead of C: I have something like /etc .. 

Friends I really don't know about Linux so please dont make fun of my queries which maybe stupid. Please help me!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, to help you , I need to know a few things.

1.What's your windows partition type i.e ntfs or fat32?
2.Which version of Kubuntu are you using?

Regards,
ray


----------



## narangz (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I tried rayraven's method first as its easier & it worked. The Nvidia restricted driver is now installed & enabled. Now when I enable normal or extra Visual Effects from here
System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
It asks me to login again. After I login & check the Visual Effects its showing None as selected. Tried many times but 'None' is selected.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 7, 2008)

Windows Partition is NTFS. I don't remember the version of Kubuntu.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 7, 2008)

@narangz.
Type this in the terminal and post the output.


> glxinfo | grep direct


 
@ayajritik
Since you have an ntfs partition, you need to have latest kubuntu.
As older versions cant write to ntfs partitions.

And someone please confirm if kubuntu 7.10 has ntfs-3g.

Regards,
ray


----------



## narangz (Feb 7, 2008)

^^It says direct rendering:yes

Also in kbunutu i could not get ntfs partitions working but it worked in ubuntu 7.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2008)

rayraven said:


> @narangz.
> And someone please confirm if kubuntu 7.10 has ntfs-3g.


Yes  Gutsy has native support for ntfs read/write.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 7, 2008)

I have Kubuntu 7.10 for PC. Do you think it will work? Should I search for Ubuntu now? I hope Kubuntu 7.10 should work!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

AFAIK 7.10 should support ntfs read/write.
Try it urself,
boot from kubuntu , open the file-manager(should be called konqeror).
The drives would be mounted under /mnt or /media.
(Dont exactly know which, havent used kubuntu)
They would be named as hda1/sda1 etc.
If you installed windows in C, hda1/sda1 it is,
And so on.
Try deleting some useless files,If it works, you can delete the virus files.

Regards,
ray


----------



## narangz (Feb 8, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^It says direct rendering:yes



Anyone? Where are all the linux geeks?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

Oops.Sorry dude.Forgot to answer you.
Hmm,Looks like the driver's installed and working fine.
Post the contents of ur .xsessionerrors after u tried to enable visual effects.
P.S: The file is hidden,press ctrl+h to show hidden files.

Regards,
ray


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info raven! I will try it out! I think if at all it doesnt work I will check if I can get Knoppix CD.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2008)

Can i ask here too?
if yes then ,i hav got many questions to shoot!!
1.I heard that ubutnu 64 bit doest have proper drivers for 64 bit ubuntu.Shud i try 32 bit one coz the 64 bit ubuntu alternate dvd i installed doesnt support my gpu
2.Or shud  i settle with fedora warewolf.


----------



## narangz (Feb 8, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Oops.Sorry dude.Forgot to answer you.
> Hmm,Looks like the driver's installed and working fine.
> Post the contents of ur .xsessionerrors after u tried to enable visual effects.
> P.S: The file is hidden,press ctrl+h to show hidden files.
> ...



Errr... Where can I find that file?  



Sunny1211993 said:


> Can i ask here too?
> if yes then ,i hav got many questions to shoot!!
> 1.I heard that ubutnu 64 bit doest have proper drivers for 64 bit ubuntu.Shud i try 32 bit one coz the 64 bit ubuntu alternate dvd i installed doesnt support my gpu
> 2.Or shud  i settle with fedora warewolf.



Yes, You can shoot your questions here! 

@Praka123- I am missing you here, mate!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

^ In your /home folder. Press CTRL+H to unhide the hidden files and look for .xsession-error file. Remember the dot. It denoted hidden files and folders.
Dont worry Prakash Bhai will soon find this thread.

@sunny123:
My suggestion would be Gutsy 32 Bits as it is easy and help is widely available.

@ajay:
Boot with Kubuntu and open konqueror. It will show removable media, click on it and it will show various partitions but will name it as sda or hda. Your c: drive will be named sda1/hda1. Double click on the partitions and it will mount in /media folder. Then you can delete the virus and other files if you want.


----------



## narangz (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are the contents:


> (process:5982): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
> program instead. For further details, see:
> 
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

narangz said:


> Hi guys!
> Well I am trying ubuntu & kubuntu. I must say its a great experience. I'll use this thread for my queries. I've used Red Hat a little bit sometime back & learned its commands but you may consider me a linux n00b & please don't laugh at my questions.
> 
> Right now I am using Live CDs as my desktop HDD is gone for replacement.
> ...


@narang:I am absolutely zero in Desktop Customization.so ask some one like gowtham,infrared for info and the best is GIYF .

and BTW,I myself have a XFX 7300GT 
1.there are many things u can do.the easier one is to go to System>Preferences>Appearance>Fonts>details:
select dpi=104 if u have a 17,19" LCD display.
now in hinting section select  "medium".

2.for showing system hardware temperatures like hdd,processors,u can install lm-sensors and run sudo sensors-detect to configure. install "sensors-applet,hddtemp" using synaptic and right clik on ur desktop panel(top preferably) and add "hardware monitor".exit.then rightclick preferences and customize acc.to ur needs.
gfx card temperature can be viewed in "nvidia-settings" .


Now,did u have "nvidia" driver installed from restricted manager?
Did u have internet connection configured on ur system,
Did u have ur sources.list uncommented?(remove "#")
below is my /etc/apt/sources.list for gutsy:

```
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=1]# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
#deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
#deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
#deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
#deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
#deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
 deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
# deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
#deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
#deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
#deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
#deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
now,do  a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common linux-backports-modules-`uname -r`" in terminal.
^it will solve hopefully

Did u have ur xorg.conf configured for nvidia 3D driver?

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```

^select nvidia as driver and go.
for reference,below is my xorg.conf:Reference only especially the section "device":

```
[FONT=Trebuchet MS][SIZE=1]# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        # path to defoma fonts
        Fontpath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load            "dbe"
        Load            "glx"
        Load            "ddc"
        Load            "extmod"
        Load            "type1"
        Load            "freetype"
        Load            "bitmap"
        Load            "int10"
        Load            "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "CoreKeyboard"
        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"
        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
        Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
        Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT]"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Busid           "PCI:1:0:0"
        Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
        Option          "UseEdidDpi"   "FALSE"
        Option          "DPI"   "96 x 96"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "S/T 57/56E/V"
        Option          "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Device          "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT]"
        Monitor         "S/T 57/56E/V"
        Defaultdepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
                Modes   "800x600"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "Default Layout"
        screen          "Default Screen"
        Inputdevice     "Generic Keyboard"
        Inputdevice     "Configured Mouse"
EndSection[/SIZE][/FONT]
```

I hope this helps!
u can use "nano" editor for editing in CLI or text mode:
using nano editor:

```
nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
edit as per ur needs,
*press CTRL+O,answer yes to save.press CTRL+X to exit editor.*


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 9, 2008)

> Guys I have installed ubuntu 64bit on my AMD 64 X2 based system. Motherboard is ASUS M2NPV-MX. The mobo has NVIDIA 6150 Graphics. I am having problem with graphics. The screen is not centered even after I have set same resolution & refresh rate as Vista. When I go to:
> System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
> Now when I click Normal or extra it asks me to enable NVIDIA graphics. After I click Enable it displays an error message:
> "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled."



I have the same on board display for my Asus M2N MX-SE. The onboard display should work without doing anything. The problem is most likely with how you have your monitor setup. In fact the 6150 is detected better than the 8600 gt. Ive heard of issues which has been resolved by using Envy if it is a driver problem. However I haven't used it and hence won't recommend it. Its not even supported on the irc channel of Ubuntu. My recommendation would be first to uninstall any driver that you have installed And just go through the process of reinstalling it again. 

If it still acts funky then you can try using the 

sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command . You will need to know the resolutions your monitor supports and the frequencies it supports as well

Please wait for someone to confirm that this might help before continuing cause I'm pretty much new to Ubuntu as you are. 



> Can i ask here too?
> if yes then ,i hav got many questions to shoot!!
> 1.I heard that ubutnu 64 bit doest have proper drivers for 64 bit ubuntu.Shud i try 32 bit one coz the 64 bit ubuntu alternate dvd i installed doesnt support my gpu
> 2.Or shud i settle with fedora warewolf.



This is an absolute Myth. Id say that pretty much the  same amount of devices work with 64 bit Ubuntu as would the 32 bit distro. As far as apps go, you have a majority of most applications in 64 bit versions working in UBuntu but for the rest 99% work as their 32 bit versions as well or usually theres a alternative or workaround posted. Check out the Ubuntuforums.org 64 bit subsection for clarifications. 

As far as Werewolf goes, I hear that its pretty good as well. However I think theres quite more to download on Werewolf as updates than on Ubutnu, gary4gar tried installing it and I remember he telling me that he had to download like 450  mb of updates 1 month ago. 

PS I'm a happy Ubuntu 64 bit user for some time now Imnot sure about the actual time . But Prakash might remember


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 9, 2008)

I was able to download Knoppix atlast. Can anybody tell me how I can access the folders on my HDD using this? What application do I need to use?


----------



## narangz (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Prakash Bhai! It worked! Now I have the effects. They are cool. But I got tired by doing this & that only for effects  I still feel linux is for geeks. Lekin main bhi haar maan ne wala nahi!!!

Bhai I still feel fonts aren't that clear. Its CRT 17". Now I'll add widgets etc. Also please suggest best alternative for Yahoo Messenger. It should have Voice Call capability. Pidgin doesn't have it. Also suggest the best torrent client. I've some downloads going on in utorrent in Windows & I want them to be resumed in Ubuntu.

P.S.- Sorry for replying late.


----------



## narangz (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's another problem. I've installed gdesklets. However when I run it from Applications->Accessories->gdesklets it opens up a blank window which is then greyed & is closed automatically after few seconds!

Here's what I see:
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/594/screenshothj2.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

@naranga:wait for some theming experts like dark star or infradred to come


----------



## narangz (Feb 12, 2008)

Alright Sir.
In the mean time please answer these queries I asked above:


			
				narangz said:
			
		

> Bhai I still feel fonts aren't that clear. Its CRT 17". Now I'll add widgets etc. Also please suggest best alternative for Yahoo Messenger. It should have Voice Call capability. Pidgin doesn't have it. Also suggest the best torrent client. I've some downloads going on in utorrent in Windows & I want them to be resumed in Ubuntu.



BTW- its not naranga


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

bhai,
I have already suggested:
for 17" CRT,make sure ur getting the most comfortable resolution as u get in vista in Ubuntu too.(prolly 1024x768@70hz?)
open in menu System>preferncs>appearance>fonts>details
select hinting to "medium" or  "slight" acc. to ur ease of view.
BTW,didja have a nvidia card?

deluge-torrent is a good torrent client in Linux.ktorrent comes second.
and my personal favourite is Azureus 

Did u meant voice calls or voice chat?
for voice calls may be skype,ekiga are what u looking for.
for voice chat,
Gyach will be good;personally I dont have any experience with this.

*freshmeat.net/projects/pyvoicechat/

also try this blog:
*babarhaq.blogspot.com/2008/01/voice-chat-on-linux.html

and Pyare Mahodayji,I dont have any idea about theming and artwork in GNU/Linux  try the better ones(dark star,Ird etc)

and I typed naranga(means nimbu) when typed fast with left hand


----------



## narangz (Feb 12, 2008)

I meant any IM application for yahoo which has Voice Call or chat feature.

Secondly I want to resume my downloads in ubuntu which I was downloading in Windows. Will i work in Azureus?

I use 1024*768 @ 85Hz in Vista or XP. I have NVIDIA 6150 Onboard Graphics.

As far as customization is concerned I am waiting for Anirudh Bhai, DarkStar & everyone in customization. 

And I am not a nimbbu


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 12, 2008)

> Here's another problem. I've installed gdesklets. However when I run it from Applications->Accessories->gdesklets it opens up a blank window which is then greyed & is closed automatically after few seconds!



I ran into the same problem and wrote the fixes I used here 
*www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/20/gdesklets-not-working-on-64-bit-installs/ 

Although I have written the solution for a 64 bit machine it works for 32 bit installls as confirmed from #Ubuntu on IRC. let me know if it works.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 12, 2008)

narangz said:


> I meant any IM application for yahoo which has Voice Call or chat feature.


For voice chat etc. you can either use Koepte or Gyache. Koepte is availb in repos (synaptic) while for gyache/i downlaod, .deb files from download section here and double click to install: *gyachi.sourceforge.net/



narangz said:


> Secondly I want to resume my downloads in ubuntu which I was downloading in Windows. Will i work in Azureus?


Mostly all torrent clients support this. You can use Transmission, Deluge (both available in synaptic) or even uTorrent via WINE.



narangz said:


> I use 1024*768 @ 85Hz in Vista or XP. I have NVIDIA 6150 Onboard Graphics.


I dunno about CRT but on my laptop LCD these settings look best:
96dpi, subpixel LCD, slight hinting under font settings. This is one of the darker areas of Linux where realtime detection and optimization doesn't happen. So you gotta play around a bit wiht the settings. Before that plz make a backup of /etc/fonts folder.



			
				narangz said:
			
		

> Here's another problem. I've installed gdesklets. However when I run it from Applications->Accessories->gdesklets it opens up a blank window which is then greyed & is closed automatically after few seconds!


They greyed out window indicates that gDesklets is not responding. Try running the command: gDesklets from Terminal to see what the error is.



			
				narangz said:
			
		

> But I got tired by doing this & that only for effects  I still feel linux is for geeks.


Yes, 3rd party drivers and unsupported hardware sure make life hell on OSS! But if your hardware is supported then its prolly easier than any OS. The package manager and the display support everything for you (like in my case).

Sorry for not posting. Been a ibit busy!


----------



## narangz (Feb 12, 2008)

@-exx_2000-Thanks! That worked! I am also using Ubuntu 64-bit edition.

@Anirudh- Thanks Bhai! I really appreciate taking time out of your busy schedule for me!


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

I feel ubuntu runs slower than Vista! What could be the reason?


----------



## narangz (Feb 20, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a solution?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2008)

Just a query, have you created a Swap Partition?


----------



## narangz (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes. The size is either 512MB or 1GB. I have forgotten now


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 20, 2008)

In what way do u find it slow? While Booting? or is it sluggish when 3D effects are enabled etc...?


----------



## narangz (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel its slow when launching apps. Eg. firefox, synaptics etc. Even its taking more time to boot than Vista! Strange!

The effects are pretty much OK.

One more thing. In ubuntu the processor temperature rises to 40 degrees after 1 hour but in Vista the processor temperature is 25 degrees even after 3 hours!

The processor is AMD 64 X2 3800+


----------



## narangz (Mar 25, 2008)

How can I install Gyache on ubuntu 64?
Plz help

I've tried everything & now I am pissed


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

Should be on the repos,
Anyways, here's deb's :
*sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490&package_id=177556&release_id=551575

Also, here's a thread on ubuntu forums, maybe it'll help you with any problems you might face.
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190900


----------



## narangz (Mar 25, 2008)

deb package is not available for 64bit. i tried all the commands for .tar.gz

Can you plz provide step by step instructions?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's some instructions i managed to find.


> After dowload "gyachi_1.1.0-1_i386_gutsy.deb" and "gyachi-codecs.deb"
> do following step :
> 
> 1.) sudo dpkg -i gyachi-codecs.deb
> ...



Source: *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609336


----------



## narangz (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok. Thanks. I am trying that now.


----------



## narangz (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks ray! It worked


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Glad to have helped.


----------



## narangz (Mar 25, 2008)

But downloading 40 MB was a pain for those libs 

It shows invisible buddies. Right?


----------



## Renny (Mar 25, 2008)

In ubuntu how do u get such effects?

*static.pici.se/pictures/LLFgOVWJS.png(check out the right end)
*hughs-space.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/screenshot.png


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Compiz Fusion.


----------



## narangz (Mar 25, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> In ubuntu how do u get such effects?
> 
> *static.pici.se/pictures/LLFgOVWJS.png(check out the right end)
> *hughs-space.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/screenshot.png



Compiz Fusion

1. Customization- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74018

2. Win Logo+Tab(on keyboard)


----------



## narangz (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys i am pissed by the non availablity of apps for x64. I am going to remove ubuntu 64 & will install ubuntu 32bit.
I cant digest the fact that I had to download more than 40 MB just to install GyachE


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys I tired installing the 32bit version but while copying files furing setup it gives I/O error. Is the CD corrupt? I've got it shipped from Canonical.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

check its md5sum


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> Guys I tired installing the 32bit version but while copying files furing setup it gives I/O error. Is the CD corrupt? I've got it shipped from Canonical.



probably corrupt. also note that some cd's are not read well in some drives.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 2, 2008)

^Yea, and it could also mean a problem or lack of space on the partition,
check those too.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2008)

> Guys i am pissed by the non availablity of apps for x64. I am going to remove ubuntu 64 & will install ubuntu 32bit.
> I cant digest the fact that I had to download more than 40 MB just to install GyachE



Thats a new one for me. Im on Ubuntu 64 and I havent heard of running out of options for certain apps. Furthermore you can get the 32 bits apps to run on 64 bit architecture I believe. 

This thread might help further *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567797 .


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 2, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Furthermore you can get the 32 bits apps to run on 64 bit architecture I believe.


True. But the problem is all the 32 bit dependencies must also be downloaded which takes up a hell lot of a bandwidth.


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Yea, and it could also mean a problem or lack of space on the partition,
> check those too.



10 GB partition.
64bit cd runs fine.
how to check md5 of cd?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 2, 2008)

^before ubuntu boots, there should be an option to check cd for defects in the boot menu that shows up.


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah i checked that. it said no errors.

so wat to do? order another one?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 2, 2008)

^Mostly, yes.

Or , you could try it another system, Maybe the drive's faulty.


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

ray said:
			
		

> Maybe the drive's faulty.


Don't say that! 

The drive is okay. All other cds & dvds run fine.



FilledVoid said:


> Thats a new one for me. Im on Ubuntu 64 and I havent heard of running out of options for certain apps. Furthermore you can get the 32 bits apps to run on 64 bit architecture I believe.
> 
> This thread might help further *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567797 .




Apps like opera(i hate firefox) are only available for 32bit.

But downloading those libs to force install is a big pain.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

in linux *md5sum <image.iso>
*in windows download some program that can calculate md5sum of iso.


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

Errr it's a CD not ISO image.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2008)

> True. But the problem is all the 32 bit dependencies must also be downloaded which takes up a hell lot of a bandwidth.


Unfortunately this is true  . 



> Apps like opera(i hate firefox) are only available for 32bit.



Did you try the beta version of Opera for 64 bit? 
*snapshot.opera.com/unix/9.50-Alpha-1/x86_64-linux/


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

^^that works for cds too 
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242718

match the sum with the iso on ubuntu site (generally they provide md5sum.txt for every iso)

Btw isnt there an option to check cd for detects (i installed ubuntu a long time ago and now on debian so cant say for sure)


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

@FilledVoid- Nah didn't try that. Will give it a shot if I install 64bit version again. But I shall prefer 32bit ubuntu now 

@T159- I checked the cd for defects. The option comes up when booting from the cd. It showed no errors there.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

Btw imo there is no pratical advantage in using 64 bit version, i myself downloaded OpenSUSE 64bit but backed off to Mandriva 2008 32bit edition.

Its easier to get help for 32 bit editions and you dont hav to fill up drive with every kinda libs, better keep ur distro sleek and fast.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2008)

> @FilledVoid- Nah didn't try that. Will give it a shot if I install 64bit version again. But I shall prefer 32bit ubuntu now


Its fine  . Use whichever version you feel comfortable with, Im just showing your options .


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

^^Yeah I got your point. Thanks


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

I am now on Ubuntu 8. How to install Broadcom wireless network adapter?


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 5, 2008)

> 1. First off you need to ensure that you have the build essentials package installed so that you can build the b43-fwcutter.
> 
> sudo apt-get install build-essential
> 
> ...



Source : *penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

firmware? will it update the firmware of the adaptor? or is it something else?


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 5, 2008)

The firmware is for the card it seems.
Read the source , you might understand more than me , i have almost nil experience with wireless cards.


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

It seems it edits the firmware. I am not going to do that. It's not even from trusted source.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 5, 2008)

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706034

Try the tut there.


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll try that...
thanks ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2008)

Ray has shown the command line way. You could also use the GUI way. If you are using Ubuntu 8.04, its mostly already installed. If its not then goto Synaptic package manager (system > admin) and search and install the package: ndisgtk

You need the windows drivers for this. Grab the windows drivers and extract/copy all the files to a temporary folder. Ensure the drivers haf the files: .inf, .sys .vxd etc.

Then goto System>Admin>Windows wireless drivers Now click on the Install new drivers button. Browse to the folder where the windows drivers are place and select the .inf file to install. It will install the drivers for your card.

Your card is up and running!  You can configure it with Network manager. If network manager fails to configure (I've had very bad exp. with this and I vowed never to support this ****.. thats why mac4lin doesn't support network manager skinning  ) then install the package WICD from synaptic. Its a much better network config tool.

PS: By any chance is this your card: *ajsimbulan.multiply.com/journal/it...Broadcom_94311_on_Ubuntu_8.04_LTS_Hardy_Heron


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

I am on 8.04 but it doesn't work. Should I follow these instructions on 8.04?

My card is- Broadcom BCM4311. That's for BCM94311 or is it same?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^ What doesn't work?


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

The card or do I need to set it up? If yes, how & where? I couldn't find any option 

BTW- I guess there was a hardware option in 7 which showed all the hardware present but it's no where in 8.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2008)

No no.. nothing... just get the windows drivers. Extract it to a temp. folder in Linux.. and launch the Windows Wireless Drivers from System > Admin. Press the install button and locate the windows driver .inf file.


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Anirudh. I'll try tonight as right now the internet speed is next to dead and I'll have to install ndisgtk


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^ Just check.. I think that package is installed by default in Ubuntu 8.04 (system > admin > windows wireless drivers)


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi guys, I am also a new to linux just like my fellow friend narangz. I just Installed Ubuntu 8.04 & have some queries :

1) How to play restricted formats in Ubuntu? I searched a lot, but got only the apt get method which needs net connection, which currently i don't have.

2) I have a Zebronics 7300GT 512 MB AGP card, but I think Ubuntu did not recognized it. I am not able to enable the special effects & cannot set the monitor resoultion to 1024*768. Any way? Driver install?

3)Which is the best software for Windows XP to read & write to a ext3 partition?

4)Some system optimization tips for faster startup/shutdown etc? Like disabling some services... a link will be helpful 

Sorry Narangz for hijacking your thread, but I thought there is no need to open a new one as both of us will be able to learn from this.  Share me your knowledge too, I am late in this class of prakash sir  No offense Praka123.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 5, 2008)

> 1) How to play restricted formats in Ubuntu? I searched a lot, but got only the apt get method which needs net connection, which currently i don't have.


You need anet connection to install the packages which enable this. Otherwise you should have probably installed mint. Maybe you can install the packages from a mint cd / dvd but you will have to check for that.



> 2) I have a Zebronics 7300GT 512 MB AGP card, but I think Ubuntu did not recognized it. I am not able to enable the special effects & cannot set the monitor resoultion to 1024*768. Any way? Driver install?



Open the restricted drivers manager and see if it is using nVidias driver? 



> 3)Which is the best software for Windows XP to read & write to a ext3 partition?


I use *www.fs-driver.org/ I believe it supports ext3 also.



> 4)Some system optimization tips for faster startup/shutdown etc? Like disabling some services... a link will be helpful


From my experience . Check your dmesg and see if you are gettign any huge delay at the part where your hard disk is mounted. Remove unwanted services Like cupsys etc if you dont print. You could remove gnome all together and use a lightweight environment like FLuxbox but configuring it would eb a pain.


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Hi guys, I am also a new to linux just like my fellow friend narangz. I just Installed Ubuntu 8.04 & have some queries :
> 
> 1) How to play restricted formats in Ubuntu? I searched a lot, but got only the apt get method which needs net connection, which currently i don't have.
> 
> ...



No Problem buddy  
I guess you need internet or a cd with the libraries for drivers & media playback.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2008)

First thing I needed was internet, so I decided to proceed as per the sticky thread in OSS section. I have a Nokia 5700 Xpress Music.

No sooner I started, I was in a ditch. The commands required to be inputed as a root.
But I didn't remember, when did the setup asked for root password 

Is there any way to reset the root password?? I need to figure this out before I proceed in learning Linux.

@Narangz - So nice of you buddy. 
Yes & I forgot to write, that I do have net connection in XP(Nokia 5700 as a modem).

Any site by which I can download the proprietary drivers??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> First thing I needed was internet, so I decided to proceed as per the sticky thread in OSS section. I have a Nokia 5700 Xpress Music.
> 
> No sooner I started, I was in a ditch. The commands required to be inputed as a root.
> But I didn't remember, when did the setup asked for root password
> ...


You can prefix the command with "sudo" to execute it as root. If you haf not changed anything after a default install then it will not ask for a root password.

If however you need to set a root password yourself type: sudo passwd After this you will be asked for a new root password.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

@coolg5, you can download packages from Medibuntu. Its a website where you get codecs, libdvdcss, etc. You get .deb packages there, so just go to the site and download them. Later use the same on ubuntu.


----------



## narangz (Jun 6, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Ray has shown the command line way. You could also use the GUI way. If you are using Ubuntu 8.04, its mostly already installed. If its not then goto Synaptic package manager (system > admin) and search and install the package: ndisgtk
> 
> You need the windows drivers for this. Grab the windows drivers and extract/copy all the files to a temporary folder. Ensure the drivers haf the files: .inf, .sys .vxd etc.
> 
> ...



Had to install ndisgtk from internet.

Installed the windows driver but internet still not working.

It shows the 802.1X *wired* network available only when i connect LAN cable 

Whre to find network manager? I can see network tools, network settings.

Synaptic didn't find WICD


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 6, 2008)

You need to configure it.. either static IP or dhcp or whatever. Just head to a terminal and type: ifconfig and also iwconfig. It would tell you if your card is working. I don't remember the GUI programs (forgive me, as I'm also a long time Linux user  )

Network Manager is known to haf certain issues with some cards. You can use wicd. Download the .deb file from here: *downloads.sourceforge.net/wicd/wicd_1.4.2-1-all.deb?modtime=1203246585&big_mirror=0 (I'm sorry again.. thot it was available in the repos).

After ensuring that the card is working, launch wicd from Apps >internet and configure the ip/encryption from within wicd.

For me, using ndiswrapper for my wifi card and using wicd was a piece of cake. Installing linux driver meant using a new firmware and recompiling the kernel.


----------



## narangz (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Ani, I'll try & report.
Well already wasted 2 hours in enabling that  Bad Bad Ubuntu, No Wifi for me


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2008)

I went to setup my phone(Nokia 5700) in Ubuntu, as per our sticky thread.

This is what I get :


```
root@CoolG5:/home/gaurav# wvdial
    
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
    
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
    
--> Initializing modem.
    
--> Sending: ATZ
    
ATZ
    
OK
    
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
    
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
    
OK
    
--> Modem initialized.
    
--> Sending: ATDT*99#
    
--> Waiting for carrier.
    
ATDT*99#
    
CONNECT
    
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
    
--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
    ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
    --> PPP negotiation detected.
    --> Starting pppd at Fri Jun  6 19:32:03 2008
    --> Pid of pppd: 6690
    --> Using interface ppp0
    --> pppd: ��[06][08]��[06][08]
    --> pppd: ��[06][08]��[06][08]
    --> pppd: ��[06][08]��[06][08]
    --> pppd: ��[06][08]��[06][08]
    --> pppd: ��[06][08]��[06][08]
    --> pppd: ��[06][08]��[06][08]
    --> Disconnecting at Fri Jun  6 19:32:10 2008
    --> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
    --> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.
    --> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.
    --> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds
    --> Cannot get information for serial port.
    --> Initializing modem.
    --> Sending: ATZ
    ATZ
    OK
    --> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
    ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
    OK
    --> Modem initialized.
    Caught signal 2:  Attempting to exit gracefully...
    --> Disconnecting at Fri Jun  6 19:32:14 2008
```

What can be the problem?


----------



## narangz (Jun 6, 2008)

Output of ifconfig:


> eth0
> inet addr:10.0.0.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...



Output of iwconfig:


> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.



Whilst instaling WICD I get this error:


> Error: Conflicts with installed package 'network-manager'



Windows Wireless Drivers window shows this:


> bcmwl6
> Hardware Present:Yes


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 6, 2008)

@rajbir
Drivers are not properly installed. The wifi device is not showing up. Are you using the correct Windows drivers? Can you try the procedure mentioned in the link given in my previous post?

Yes.. Wicd and network-manager are like "do talwaar aur ek myaan". Only one can exist  if you can finally configure your netowrk following that procedure with network manager then well and good; otherwise install wicd which will automatically remove network manager.

I guess only intel cards work great out of the box. For everything else we either need ndiswrapper or frimware.


----------



## narangz (Jun 6, 2008)

The drivers are correct & I install these only on Windows.

My friend is using Wi-fi in Ubuntu, he's got same card. I shall ask him when I get a chance to talk to him & will post the solution here.

Thanks a lot, Ani Bhai


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 10, 2008)

After some Forumming, I finally had my Nokia 5700 setup in Ubuntu 8.04.

Now any tasks which should be done, before using Ubuntu?? 

This is my First post from Ubuntu 8.04  I am loving it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2008)

free as in pepsi...NOT

free as in air...YES


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> free as in pepsi...NOT
> 
> free as in air...YES


----------



## narangz (Jun 11, 2008)

It seems no Wi-fi for me without firmware editing.
And yeah I removed 8.04 after wasting 4 days on wifi setup.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 12, 2008)

> Open the restricted drivers manager and see if it is using nVidias driver?



How to open that?

5) How to keep the windows partitons mounted, so they need not to be mounted upon each reboot?


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

edit fstab file
sudo gedit /etc/fstab

add entries for each partition, the partition will be mounted at boot time


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have Installed the restricted Nvidia driver in Ubuntu 8.04 for my Zebronics 7300GT card & enabled the special effects....
But I am not getting those wavy effects when we minimize-maximize windows???


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

install compiz configuration management from synaptic

then an entry will be created in System>Preferences>Advance Desktop settings


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2008)

I searched Synaptic packet manager for "Compiz configuration management", but did not got any package?


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 13, 2008)

For a Simple Settings Manager , do this:

```
sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
```

For a full-pledged settings manager , do this:

```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

You can run the app from 

```
System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
```


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

its known as
compizconfig-settings-manager

as already pointed out by ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 21, 2008)

Guys now I want to beautify Ubuntu to max.

What will I need. I have heard a lot about desk applets, cool themes? Where to get these?


----------



## narangz (Jun 21, 2008)

here's an excellent guide 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74018


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

www.gnome-look.org


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot narangz, that was really helpful. BTW you are still on Ubuntu or on some other distro?


----------



## redhat (Jun 22, 2008)

Friends.. i am new to linux... n I need some help in mounting my ntfs partitions onto linux. I use Kubuntu 8.04 Live CD
I went to storage media and selected the partition, clicked on mount.
I get the following error:


> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action: Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly. Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for your own responsibility. For example type on the command line: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /media/Work & Files -o force Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file: /dev/sda6 /media/Work & Files ntfs-3g force 0 0



Since my Windows XP does not boot, i know that the first method will not work. So, i went to terminal window and typed in the following command:
*mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /media/Work & Files -o force*
It gave an error that I need to log in as root to execute this command, so i typed in the command with a "sudo" prefixed to it. The result is as follows:


> [1] 13485
> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
> Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Operation not supported
> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
> ...


please help...

also i need to format the partition as NTFS again...
i cant do this with a windows XP live cd, or from Windows Setup disk because they are not booting...


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

^^seems like ur sudo gone cuckoo
try this:
*www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo


----------



## redhat (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks for the reply.. but I think that my sudo command hasnt broken. This is because I used the sudo command to force mount another partition labelled "Dumps"
The problem is occuring with the 2 remaining partitions...


----------



## narangz (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Thanks a lot narangz, that was really helpful. BTW you are still on Ubuntu or on some other distro?



No, I am on Windows Vista Ultimate. I don't have time to setup & tweak ubuntu or other linux distros these days. 



T159 said:


> www.gnome-look.org



Nice site. Thanks


----------



## NauticA (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi frnds, heres another query. I m using ubuntu 7. When i try su and give the correct password, it says "authentication fails." whats the problem?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 22, 2008)

NauticA said:


> Hi frnds, heres another query. I m using ubuntu 7. When i try su and give the correct password, it says "authentication fails." whats the problem?


Try sudo


----------



## NauticA (Jun 23, 2008)

Wsnt able to run sudo. .
So tried 
sudo -i
it worked.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jul 5, 2008)

Hy linux users, I need a solution to run my tv tuner card 7135 to run on ubuntu 8 ... can u pls help??


----------

